# national registry Paramedic



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok so I have my National registry Paramedic test coming up here soon. I was wondering if anyone here knows of anything that can help me pass. So far I have used Brady paramedic self test and barrons Paramedic study guide. I have also went to www.emscram.com and have been taking multiple practice tests along with platium ems testing. i was wondering if anyone else on here has any other sugestions on what I can do that will help me pass. 

Also I know for the BASIC test you needed a 70% or hirer to pass the NREMT is that the same for paramedics for the national registry?


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 22, 2010)

The Computer Adaptive Testing means that there isn't a percentage passing score anymore, since some questions are weighted more heavily than others.  You have to answer enough questions correctly in enough areas to get enough points to pass.


----------

